# Seeking advice on breaking older Skip Tooth chain



## gkeep (May 26, 2017)

Hello All,

I've got a nice new sprocket for the ND model A on my Pierce and a replacement Diamond Chain. I need to put together a chain whip to remove the sprocket. But first I need to break the old chain to use a length for the whip.  The chain currently on the bike has no master link and seems to be made up of sections from different manufactures. I've messed around with the conventional chain tool and of course broke off one of the guide teeth. I've tried the nail set/punch and hammer method on a number of the pins but I just end up bending plates and no sign of movement. Here are some shots of the old chain. This chain has old rivet style pins, no dimple in the pin for the chain tool to grab like a later chain. I'd hate to resort to a hacksaw and file that would destroy one of the links. There are 8 rollers missing and at one time I considered trying to drive each pin out and replace those rollers.


 


Has anyone used this type of tool on a chain with these rivet type heads? I saw a post somewhere that recommended this. https://www.amazon.com/Koch-7725010-Roller-Chain-Breaker/dp/B004HKIU4C.

Thanks for any and all suggestions.

Gary


----------



## 2jakes (May 27, 2017)

^^^^^
Check with CABE member “*bricycle”.* He knows about  skip-tooth chains
that do not have a master link.
Good Luck.


----------



## TR6SC (May 27, 2017)

gkeep said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've got a nice new sprocket for the ND model A on my Pierce and a replacement Diamond Chain. I need to put together a chain whip to remove the sprocket. But first I need to break the old chain to use a length for the whip.  The chain currently on the bike has no master link and seems to be made up of sections from different manufactures. I've messed around with the conventional chain tool and of course broke off one of the guide teeth. I've tried the nail set/punch and hammer method on a number of the pins but I just end up bending plates and no sign of movement. Here are some shots of the old chain. This chain has old rivet style pins, no dimple in the pin for the chain tool to grab like a later chain. I'd hate to resort to a hacksaw and file that would destroy one of the links. There are 8 rollers missing and at one time I considered trying to drive each pin out and replace those rollers.View attachment 472723 View attachment 472724
> Has anyone used this type of tool on a chain with these rivet type heads? I saw a post somewhere that recommended this. https://www.amazon.com/Koch-7725010-Roller-Chain-Breaker/dp/B004HKIU4C.
> ...



Gary, I've got a chain whip and a ND sprocket tool if you want to borrow it. Mike


----------



## kunzog (May 27, 2017)

either file or grind the pin flush with the plate then drive it thru with a punch with a steel block with a hole behind it


----------



## gkeep (May 27, 2017)

Kunzog, That's what I've been thinking I'll have to do, grind,file and punch. I was hoping there was some alternative, hate to destroy original material, even a lowly rivet brings a tear to the eye. Sniff! 
I've spent too much time working on 19th century and WWII era boats, got to preserve the original fabric when ever possible.

Gary


----------



## petritl (May 28, 2017)

gkeep said:


> Kunzog, That's what I've been thinking I'll have to do, grind,file and punch. I was hoping there was some alternative, hate to destroy original material, even a lowly rivet brings a tear to the eye. Sniff!
> I've spent too much time working on 19th century and WWII era boats, got to preserve the original fabric when ever possible.
> 
> Gary



I have been using a Sunlite brand chain breaker purchased at LBS... not one of the fancy Parks tool with the extra dividers for the different chain sizes.

It seems to work fine on skip tooth chains without modifying it.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2017)

I see what looks like a crack in one of the rollers on your chain. Second picture where chain is draped over the chain stay. I also see one pin that looks like someone has already started to file? it down in that same picture.


----------



## gkeep (May 28, 2017)

Good eye. Yup, that's why that chain is getting retired. I plan on using a short section for a chain whip.

When I rescued the bike I was amazed at how long someone had ridden it. 8 rollers completely gone and 4 worn through so you can pull them off with needle nose pliers. One pedal was just the spindle and the threads on the end are almost gone. They seemed to be the original Bridgeport pedals listed in the teens Pierce catalogs. The complete pedal has the dust cap with a shallow slot for standard screwdriver to remove it.

Petriti, good to know that is an option, thanks!

Gary


----------



## gkeep (Jun 4, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 472739 View attachment 472740
> Gary, I've got a chain whip and a ND sprocket tool if you want to borrow it. Mike




Hi,

I'm going to have to take you up on your New Departure tool offer. PM me and let me know the details.

I'm adding a skip tooth section to the chain whip I have so I'll have one of those fancy double chin whips like all the cool people use.

Gary


----------



## Rambler (Jun 6, 2017)

gkeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm adding a skip tooth section to the chain whip I have so I'll have one of those fancy double chin whips like all the cool people use.
> 
> Gary




Double Chain Whip:


 

From post: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/spanner-wrench-tips-needed.30692/#post-164038


----------

